# Am i wrong



## alwaystrying (Sep 12, 2011)

So here is the situation. i been married to my wife for 10 years. our oldest child is 4 and youngest 2. This right here alone takes alot on us . I do everything imaginable to try and keep things good knowing that its harder on her then on me. we ran into a situation where we had to leave our home and relocate and the decision she made was to move in with my mother. Before the decision and move i told her its not going to be easy to live with her and from day one i met her i told her how my mothers ways where. now we are at the point only 6 months later where she cant take it no more. everything is a issue with her. it was bad enough that since our fist child she wakes up with a puss on her face and goes to bad just as bad and never happy. she has been to therapists to talk and work through issues and the dr told her things that i tried to tell her word for word . she never listens to what i say as far as to help her out but will listen to a stranger os someone else. i need some kinda advice on anything. no matter what i stand behind her but its to the pint where i feel she needs her habd held on everything. nothing nice come out of her mouth and as far as the kids i do waaaaaaaaay much more to the point hwere i feel she is just a part time sitter . there is so much more i can go on about which i am sure i will as i have just joined this site something anything please


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

so is the problem your wife or your mom ? it sucks have to choose sides between your wife and your mom huh.


----------



## alwaystrying (Sep 12, 2011)

The choice is easy i always back my wife right wrong or indifferent. my wife dont cook she dont do dishes the laundry piles up to the point where we cant even plan to go out for a weekend cause thats how much is there. i have many maaaany times told my wife that time stops for no one and you gotta plan your day to to where it works in her favor. Now what i have is 2 woman that walk around with faces all day long cause neither of them want to bring up whatever it is that is bothering them . they lay it on me and i tell them we are all responsable for our actions as adults and handle your business. Now mind you we moved in so i take resposability for whatever it is that the kids and ourselves do. the dishes in the sink will pile till i do them cuase both of them feel they dont need to. i cook i pick up clean up the best is if i am outside working on something or mowing the lawn or under the car guess where my kids are and guess where my wife is. there with me while she is inside sleeping.. she wanted to see a counsler once before and i said no lets just right down our problems and show eachother and we did. did no good. i got a sitter plenty of times so i can take her out talk about things and try and find ways to work with eachother and not against eachother still nothing . now i told her lets go see one cause maybe its me that is wrong and lets see but now she is scared to hear what i have been saying all this time .so is it me am i wrong for doing . i am not the type to just sit around. i would wake up at 3 am work till 6 pm come home cook dinner give baths and then stay up till 12 mid i get no sleep none. its nonstop . whatever insight i get here i will not hold back from sharing with her as well she needs to see it cant always be me


----------



## NewlyWedMomy (Sep 10, 2011)

Maybe a couples therapy is best! She has got to see how her lack of support is hurting you! This isn't fare or right! I understand how you feel though (my husband was jobless for 5 months and wouldn't do ANYTHING to help with ANYTHING!!!). But, you have to keep talking about things!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

What's wrong is that you're spoiling your wife. Women HATE to have their men take over everything and put them on a pedestal, no matter what they say. They start despising their husband for being so weak. 

Stop doing everything. If she stays at home, give her back 75% of the chores. If she works, give her back 50% of the chores.


----------

